# AXPONA 2015 Brings A New Flavor to the Table



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Windy City has been a cold destination for the last 5 months, but things are about to heat-up. This coming Friday (April 24), Chicago is rolling-out the red carpet for audiophiles and high-end audio manufacturers for a third straight year by welcoming back Audio Expo North America (AXPONA). The event is returning to The Westin O’Hare and will run for three days.










Founded by Steve Davis in 2009, AXPONA has grown into a premier event for all that is audio. Enthusiasts will find over 125 hi-fi listening rooms at their disposal, filled with notable exhibitors such as YG Acoustics, Audio Research, Pass Labs, Focal, Legacy, Koss, Mobile Fidelity, Elusive Disc, Acoustic Sounds, Nordost, and many – many – more. 

This year’s event is especially unique because the show’s production company (JD Events) has partnered with LeftField Media (co-creators of New York Comic Con) to create Audio Con. This marriage brings musical performances to the table, featuring Chicago musicians Patricia Barber (Friday) and John Primer (Saturday). It also will offer seminars that tackle “must know” topics that any true audiophile will appreciate. Sample topics include turntable set-up, hi-res audio, loud speaker/room measurement, and streaming. Panelists leading these discussions will include Michael Fremer, Analog Planet; Matt Earley, Gotta Groove Records; Jeff Merkel, University of Colorado, Denver/Merkel Acoustics; and Jim Smith, author of “Get Better Sound Through the Sound Barrier.” Show organizers say that they plan to eventually transition the entire show's name to "Audio Con," in the future. A name, they say, that's associated with a culturally significant festival type atmosphere (think: Comic Con) with music and high-end audio gear as the focus.

Attendees will have the opportunity to participate in several vendor Giveaway contests with prize packages ranging from a wooden container to hold 45's and audio accessories to Morrow Audio MA6 Grand Reference Interconnects. Vendors will also be offering exciting in-show specials on lots of products. The show is also hosting a Marketplace and Ear Gear Expo that will offer everything from headphones and audio cables to original and re-mastered audio recordings.

Home Theater Shack is planning to be present at the event (two, perhaps three, staff members will be there), so check back for more soon. A link to a show thread will be added below once it's available. If you’re in the Chicagoland area this coming weekend, make sure to secure tickets and immerse yourself into a land of audio bliss!


*Show Details*


*Dates/Times:* Friday, April 24, from 10 a.m. until 6 p.m., Saturday, April 25, from 10 a.m. until 6 p.m. and Sunday, April 26, from 10 a.m. until 4 p.m. 
*Location:* The Westin O’Hare, 6100 North River Road · Rosemont, Illinois, 60018
*Tickets:* One Day: $25, Two Day: $40, Three Day: $50, VIP: $95. Visit www.axpona.com


_Image Credit: Audio Expo North America_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Home Theater Shack is planning to be present at the event (two, perhaps three, staff members will be there), so check back for more soon. A link to a show thread will be added below once it's available.


Nice, exactly what I wanted to know!

Let me guess....Wayne & Todd! :sn:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I'm making the trip out on Saturday. Wayne Myers and Dennis Young will be there all three days (I believe)!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a link to the show report:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/gtg-clubs-associations-audio-fests/120530-audio-expo-north-america-axpona-2015-show-report.html


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nie reporting guy's! It must be so tempting to order some of those speakers after hearing perfection. Lifestyles of the rich & famous...must be nice to come home, kick back & let the music take over.

Hey, don't forget to register for the giveaway's!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Those Magico MPro limited edition speakers sure are purdy! I'd be salivating all over those bad boys. Amazing that all 50 pairs are already sold at that crazy price. What do these people do for a living? 400 lbs per speaker…wow!


----------



## Lelantos (Feb 13, 2015)

I would greatly appreciate it if you would please speak to the folks from Parasound, ask what is going on with the Halo Integrated Amplifier and post the results here. Thanks.

Parts Change


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll ask tomorrow...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Lelantos... No Parasound reps to be found. Couldn't dig up an answer for you


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

What a wonderful show this was in 2015, I really found many things to love.
It was a pleasure to meet with Wayne and Dennis and briefly with Todd. 
I have many photos and thoughts on the show and will ask permission to post in due course. Only positive reviews, I am thinking everyone tried so hard, not everyone hit the mark IMO of course, but therein lies the problem with posting negative stuff.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry we didn't have time to talk further... I think you caught me mid thought! ;-). I turned around to find you a few min later and you had left. Next time, let's chat!

Definitely start a thread and share your photos... The two channel forum might be a great place for that. Or feel free to post them in this thread! ;-)


----------



## Lelantos (Feb 13, 2015)

Todd,

Thanks for trying!


----------

